

Ask HN: Thoughts on i2p2 and Syndie anonymous networking/p2p/messaging? - e12e

With all the focus on wire tapping, and new laws on data retention taking effect in Norway (already implemented in parts of the EU) - I went looking for alternatives for anonymous communication and file sharing -- and came across i2p[1] and Syndie[2] -- both of which looks promising.<p>Do any HNers have thoughts or experience with the technology? Any papers substantiating (or refuting) the usefulness? Anyone that have experience using the software?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.i2p2.de&#x2F;
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;syndie.i2p2.de&#x2F;
======
e12e
... Or indeed any other suggestions (in addition to Tor, of course).

